# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Επικοινωνίας >  >  Αντικατάσταση Θυροτηλεόρασης σε διαμέρισμα παλιάς πολυκατοικίας

## egal

Καλησπέρα σας
Θα ήθελα να μου δώσετε τα φώτα σας με ένα μικρό προβληματάκι που αντιμετωπίζω.
Στα πλαίσια μιας ανακαίνισης που θέλω να κάνω, θα ήθελα να αλλάξω την θυροτηλεόραση που έχω στο διαμέρισμά μου, η οποία είναι παλιά, ασπρόμαυρη και πρέπει να είναι από τις πρώτες που είχαν βγει στην αγορά.Δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί κάποιος να καταλάβει από την φωτό.
1.jpg 
Θα ήθελα λοιπόν να την αλλάξω με κάποια πιο νέου τύπου και όχι απαραίτητα με οθόνη, ιδανικά θα ήθελα θυροτηλεόραση αλλά αν δεν γίνεται θα αρκεστώ σε ένα απλό ακουστικό!
Ξέρω ότι είναι δύσκολο και ότι κανονικά θα πρέπει να αλλαχτεί η μπουτονιέρα και όλων των διαμερισμάτων οι θυροτηλεοράσεις.
Δυστυχώς είναι 21 διαμερίσματα και δεν συμφωνούν όλοι να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο παρ'όλο που σε πολλούς δεν λειτουργούν καν!!!!
Πείτε μου σας παρακαλώ την γνώμη σας και αν υπάρχει κάποια πατέντα που θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε!!
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## vasilllis

για σιγουρη λυση ιδια μαρκα και ερωτηση στην εταιρια αν υποστηριζεται.αλλιως να παρεις μια οθονη με ιδια καλωδια να δοκιμασεις που δεν το βλεπω.

----------


## plouf

πολύ δύσκολο (απίθανο) .. υπάρχει μεγάλη περίπτωση όμως να παίζει το unversal θυροτηλέφωνο μόνο 1+1 καλωδίων...

----------


## briko

από τη φώτο δεν φαίνεται καθαρά.πιθανών είναι selti η bitron . ένα είναι σίγουρο όμως οτι δουλεύουν με ομοαξονικό καλώδιο.
αν θέλετε μπορείτε να βάλετε ένα θυροτηλέφωνο χειρολαβής η επιτοιχο και να δουλεύει κανονικά .
υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να βάλετε άλλη θυροτηλεόραση στο διαμέρισμα σας και να δουλεύει κανονικά  και φυσικά αν θέλετε να έχετε και ολική αντικατάσταση στην υπάρχουσα καλωδίωση και ορισμένοι να βάλουν θυροτηλέφωνο και κάποιοι άλλοι να βάλουν θυροτηλεόραση.
αν θέλετε περετερω διευκρινήσεις p.m. για να σας δώσω περισσότερες πληροφορίες.

----------


## agis68

ενας φίλος ήθελε να βάλει θυροτηλεοραση γιατι ειχε και γραφειο αρχιτεκτονικό και σπίτι (οροφοδιαμέρισμα) όμως οι υπόλοιποι δεν ήθελαν να χρεωθουν, οπότε αφου πήρε υπογραφες οτι τον αφηνουν αυτον να κανει οτι θελει τοτε εβαλε μια με εξωτερική καλωδίωση περασμένη μέσα σε πλαστικό σωλήνα που περπατα απο τη εισοδο και παει μεχρι τον τρίτο παραλληλα με την υδροροή...το λέω μπας και σου δώσω καμια ιδέα..

----------


## xsterg

αν καιγεσαι τοσο πολυ να αλλαξεις την θυροτηλεοραση και οι αλλοι δεν θελουν, τοτε μπορεις να αλλαξεις την θυροτηλεοραση σε ολη την πολυκατοικια και να χρεωθεις εσυ ολο το ποσο. αυτος ειναι ενας τροπος που δεν νομιζω να φερει αντισταση απο κανενα.

----------


## her

Πρέπει να είναι bitron. Μπορεί να αντικατασταθεί με απλό θυροτηλέφωνο αλλά και με θυροτηλεόραση ασπρόμαυρο. Γίνεται. Δεν πρέπει να έχει καλώδιο ομοαξονικό μέσα. Δουλεύει με σύστημα 4+n. έχω αλλάξει τέτοια.

----------


## geo1973

κατα πασα πιθανοτητα ειναι bitron...αλλαζει με νεοτερο μοντελο και παραμενει ολη η εγκατασταση ιδια...

----------


## briko

> Πρέπει να είναι bitron. Μπορεί να αντικατασταθεί με απλό θυροτηλέφωνο αλλά και με θυροτηλεόραση ασπρόμαυρο. Γίνεται. Δεν πρέπει να έχει καλώδιο ομοαξονικό μέσα. Δουλεύει με σύστημα 4+n. έχω αλλάξει τέτοια.



το μοντέλο παραπέμπει σε εποχή περίπου 80 . εκείνη την εποχή 5 συρμάτων θυροτηλεόραση είχε μόνο η URMET.

----------


## k_sotiris

Σίγουρα κάνετε πλάκα,ούτε Bitron ούτε Selti είναι. Από αυτές έχω αλλάξει πολλές. Αγαπητή Εύη δυστυχώς δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα. Θα την έχεις όσο λειτουργεί και όταν κρεμάσει το τροφοδοτικό στην μπουτονιέρα μέσα τότε τέρμα και όλες οι θυροτηλεοράσεις. Εάν θέλεις και άλλες πληροφορίες στείλε πμ.

----------


## plouf

> Σίγουρα κάνετε πλάκα,ούτε Bitron ούτε Selti είναι. Από αυτές έχω αλλάξει πολλές. Αγαπητή Εύη δυστυχώς δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα. Θα την έχεις όσο λειτουργεί και όταν κρεμάσει το τροφοδοτικό στην μπουτονιέρα μέσα τότε τέρμα και όλες οι θυροτηλεοράσεις. Εάν θέλεις και άλλες πληροφορίες στείλε πμ.



για θυροτηλεόραση δεν ξέρω αλλα εισαι σίγουρος οτι ΔΕΝ μπαίνει σκέτο θυροτηλέφωνο ? γιατί νομίζω πανε...


υ.γ. μάλλον η "ευη" δεν ενδιαφέρεται.... εαν ποστ εκανε ολο και όλο και δεν απαντάει κιολας...

----------


## briko

> Σίγουρα κάνετε πλάκα,ούτε Bitron ούτε Selti είναι. Από αυτές έχω αλλάξει πολλές. Αγαπητή Εύη δυστυχώς δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα. Θα την έχεις όσο λειτουργεί και όταν κρεμάσει το τροφοδοτικό στην μπουτονιέρα μέσα τότε τέρμα και όλες οι θυροτηλεοράσεις. Εάν θέλεις και άλλες πληροφορίες στείλε πμ.







> για θυροτηλεόραση δεν ξέρω αλλα εισαι σίγουρος οτι ΔΕΝ μπαίνει σκέτο θυροτηλέφωνο ? γιατί νομίζω πανε...
> 
> 
> υ.γ. μάλλον η "ευη" δεν ενδιαφέρεται.... εαν ποστ εκανε ολο και όλο και δεν απαντάει κιολας...



στις περισσότερες πολυκατοικίες με θυροτηλεόραση το συστημα είναι μικτό δηλαδή άλλα διαμερίσματα έχουν οθόνη άλλα θυροτηλέφωνο.
Ο Σωτήρης το αρνείται αυτό.
όταν σε μια πολυκατοικία χαλάσει μια οθόνη η ο 'ενισχυτής-τροφοδοτικο' τότε δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτε.
επισκευές δεν γίνονται με τίποτε .
Ο Σωτήρης το αρνείται αυτό.
 τόσα συνεργεία που κάνουν αυτή την δουλειά μάλλον δεν κάνουν τίποτε.
 μάλλον οτιδήποτε βλάβη που παρουσιάζετε σε οτιδήποτε ο Σωτήρης βρίσκει άκρη με όλους τους ιδιοκτήτες και κατευθείαν αλλάζει όλο το σύστημα.

----------


## k_sotiris

Αγαπητέ briko μήπως δεν πρόσεξες καλά τι έχω γράψει, για ρίξε μια καλύτερη ματιά και μετά πες μου τι αρνούμαι. Ακόμα πρέπει να ξέρεις ότι δεν υπάρχει ένα σύστημα θυροτηλεόραση (άσε που το ξέρεις) και ασφαλώς το σύστημα είναι μικτό.
Εάν αναφέρω ότι η θυροτηλεόραση δεν είναι Bitron ή Selti αυτό σημαίνει ότι αρνούμαι τα πάντα;
Δυστυχώς πολλές φορές δεν καταλαβαινόμαστε και εδώ μέσα γιαυτό υπάρχουν και πάρα πολλές ανακρίβειες σε πολλά θέματα.
Sory

----------


## plouf

πάντς ουτε εγω κατάλαβα τι λές γιαυτο και ξαναρώτησα.

άρα καταλήγω στο οτι ουσιαστικά λες οτι δεν γινεται αντικατάσταση με νέα θυροτηλεόραση γιατι δεν υπάρχει καμία συμβατή,
αλλα γίνεται να βάλεις απλό θυροτηλέφωνο.

----------


## k_sotiris

Ακριβός φίλε Χρήστο, δεν υπάρχει συμβατή θυροτηλεόραση και το θυροτηλέφωνο το σκέτο δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο μπορεί να δουλέψει.

----------

